

55% of news stories placed? - cma
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/15/study-finds-55-perce.html?utm_source=feedburner&amp;amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;amp;utm_campaign=Feed:+boingboing/iBag+(Boing+Boing)

======
olefoo
Obligatory refresher course for those just joining the HN party.
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

------
cma
Presumably the PR firm for the researchers didn't place this one.

